# Husband went to strip club with female workers



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

How would you feel if husband went to strip club with female co-workers? My husband actually told me about this. I don't think I would have ever found out. It was while he was on a business trip. What do you think about the fact that he volunteered this information and then acted like I shouldn't have gotten upset?


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

You go to a strip club with three male co workers and see how he reacts. Then talk. 

My H used to go to strip clubs with his friends after they went to their RC model airplane meeting. It never bothered me as it was a "guy thing" and I trusted him. He's always been faithful in our marriage, even to this day. I think it depends on the circumstances. 

It's the going with the female co workers that I wouldn't like. It's just not appropriate for a married man to do. What do women want being at a strip club? What's up with that? Do they have male strippers too?


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

The women were married, also. We are in Mc right now and this is in the past. I just have always thought the whole thing was strange. He swears he has never had an affair.

The MC just has me re-evaluating everything.


To me it is so weird on so many levels.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I guess in some ways I'm just trying to figure out how he thinks. Probably not a good idea.

I wouldn't go to a strip club married or not. I would definitely not go while I'm married.

To me though it seemed strange that he told me. He always said I was overly jealous. So I would have thought he would not have told me.:scratchhead:

Plus wouldn't this be awkward. I mean if I was a guy I wouldn't want female co-workers with me. But some of the co-workers were weird. One of the women always said unless you have intercourse it wasn't an affair.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

It's odd and I would question his commitment to you.

On the other hand he told you and fessed up.

I think he needs to reconsider if that was a good idea in the first place.


----------

